# Htpc remote



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

I could google this but I would like some first hand input. I'm looking for an inexpensive blue tooth remote to use with xbmc on a Linux operating system. Any help appreciated.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Use your receiver remote and get an HDMI CEC adapter:
http://www.pulse-eight.com/store/products/104-usb-hdmi-cec-adapter.aspx


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

Hrm I'm looking at that. Does it take up an hdmi slot tho?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hrm I'm looking at that. Does it take up an hdmi slot tho?


It doesn't exactly "take up" an HDMI slot.  It is a lot like how you connect old school light guns, if you remember that .

Install pic:
http://images.anandtech.com/doci/5463/DSCN4699_575px.JPG

Anandtech review:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5463/pulseeight-usb-cec-adapter-review/

Everyone thought I was crazy when I mentioned this around a year ago 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129204

Cool stuff this libCEC.

@*silkstone* - All is answered in the Anandtech review.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 11, 2012)

looks like a passthrough.

How exactly does this work, anyway? Does it require a compatible TV? What features of a HTPC can it control?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2012)

ok looks good. i think i will get it.


----------



## techguy31 (Mar 12, 2012)

Why not get a dinovo mini.  It's not a remote, but it is still quite small to be considered a remote and it's quite responsive too.  I use it for my HTPC setup, and it is wonderful.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

honestly the idea of using the marantz remote to control the htpc is key. i dont want to confuse my wife with more controllers.


----------

